# When (and if) does a "gold" colored flash diffuser make sense?



## Marsu42 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've seen there are "gold" flash diffusers like the ones from sto-fen that are supposed to give, surprise, warmer "sunset-like" light. Since I couldn't find any decent reviews...

... does anyone use this kind of diffuser, when does it make sense (broad range of situations or only as a very special effect)? Any sense buying this over flash gels except that gels are a hassle to mount to the flash in addition to a diffuser?


----------



## bycostello (Jan 6, 2013)

in tungsten light i could see it's use


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 6, 2013)

Fill flash for prtraiture in the magic hours.

For anything else you are better with cc gels, although these will cost more output.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 12, 2013)

Instead of cc gels I'd rather go with the straw/amber-flavors, they also cange the green/magenta axis. But eventually thats a matter of taste.

The tinted diffusors, well, thats copying from the umbrellas where gelling is indeed cumbersome. But for anything I'd use a diffusor that doesn't change color and gel it to actual requirements.


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 14, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Fill flash for prtraiture in the magic hours.
> 
> For anything else you are better with cc gels, although these will cost more output.



+1


----------



## brad goda (Feb 11, 2013)

the gold one is supposed to take your daylight flash 5500K to 3200K 
matching flash to tungsten situation
I prefer custom cut CTS (color temperature straw) full, half and 1/4...
add plus green 10, 20, 30 for FL lighting camera set 3200-3000 +- 100K and +Magenta in hue 

of course all practical situations vary so test existing light and filter to adjust to taste.

for effect lighting its quick and somewhat diffused... for main fill light under daylight conditions
has effect but can get funkey looking...


----------



## crasher8 (Feb 11, 2013)

When you're shooting color slide film and cross processing it C41.


----------



## cpsico (Feb 11, 2013)

Its supposed to match your flash to tungsten light, its geared to make a daylight source closer to 3200, but i find the canon 580exII is warmer than daylight and it doesnt quite match 3200 on that flash. Its more like 4000-4400 (depending on how warm you like your image) to get reasonably accurate white balance from the flash. It can give a nice effect when trying match ambiant light.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 11, 2013)

If you want to "warm" an image up. Tungsten light like others have mentioned. I prefer gels, bit more accurate with 1/4, 1/2 and full cuts so you can pick and choose (CTO that is for warming). If you don't mind abusing your gels a little bit you can jam them under a standard Sto Fen diffuser and BOOM you have a gelled diffuser~


----------

